# Cheap CD



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I picked up a cheap CD at Tower Records, for about $6, and Amazon has it for a similar price:

Nightmare Manor: Monstrous Music from Beyond

Amazon.com: Nightmare Manor: Monstrous Music from Beyond: Various Artists: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21Y1ZG2BR7L

It's not bad for the price, good Halloween-party type music. Several of the pieces have a dance-beat, and there's wind, rain, organs, evil laughter, etc thrown into the music.

Just though I'd pass it along.


----------

